# One year later....



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, 03 Feb is my birthday. It's also the day I lost a very close friend of mine. On 03 Feb 10, my friend, SSG Mark A. Stets, paid the ultimate sacrifice for his country. Mark was KIA in Pakistan. A crap bag piece of crap caught his vehicle in an IED attack. Mark was two years away from retirement. We were supposed to be switching positions when he got back. I'd take his and get back in the fight and he'd take mine and relax before he retired. That never happened. I've regretted it ever since. RIP Mark. Your country thanks you!!!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Rest in Peace...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you SSG Mark A. Stets. RIP


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gone, but never forgotten. RIP Mark, and thank you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP Mark, and thank you for serving our conutry.


Ryan - I know it will never be the same, but (((((HUGS))))


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP SSG Mark A. Stets

And I don't think I've ever told you before Ryan,but thank you for everything you do for our country and the sacrifices you make.This country would not be the amazing place that it is without all of our service members like you.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot, Happy Birthday Ryan! Try to have a good day despite your grief.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I forgot, Happy Birthday Ryan! Try to have a good day despite your grief.


Same here.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> RIP SSG Mark A. Stets
> 
> And I don't think I've ever told you before Ryan,but thank you for everything you do for our country and the sacrifices you make.This country would not be the amazing place that it is without all of our service members like you.


:goodpost: I totally agree!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Celebrate today in his honor. Happy Birthday


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

RIP SSG Mark A. Stets.

Speaking as someone from a military family who has served since WWII, no words can ever express the amount of pain and loss of losing our family and friends in battle, but please. please. please. do not guilt yourself over this too much. Please. He would not have wanted that for you. He was doing his job, serving his country with pride, and you KNOW that if this had happened to YOU, he would have wanted to be in YOUR place instead.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BTW, Happy Birthday Ryan, ((hugs)) to you my friend


----------

